# Stanley Sweetheart 12-137 No. 62 Low angle Jack plane



## alexdom_89

So would you say that it would be a good smoothing plane if on a tight budget or strickly for shooting?


----------



## b2rtch

Good but why not five stars?


----------



## b2rtch

A really good woodworker knows how the hide his / her mistakes
True but even better he/she knows how to make them look as done on purpose (as decorative elements or other)


----------



## MarkDavisson

Bert, I believe Gerry did give it 5 stars.


----------



## b2rtch

I looks like 4 stars to me.


----------



## Gerry1

Alex,
Thanks for the question. I'm not sure, but I would think this could be configured as a smoother as well. The article / video done by Garret Hack indicates he uses his no. 62 ( not a sweetheart) for many purposes in his shop. The planes' design does seem to make it a fairly flexible user for a wide range of application. ( Hence, Jack Plane)

Bert, 
Mark is right. My rating is 5 stars. I think you are looking at the average rating for all 3 reviews. Also, David Marks told me he turns his mistakes into features, as you suggest.


----------



## b2rtch

"Bert, 
Mark is right. My rating is 5 stars. " 
I am puzzled as I can see only four stars on the whole page but I take your word for it.
Ho!! I just see it.


----------



## WayneC

I believe the 4 stars is the average of 3 reviews.


----------



## ChuckC

The top right of the page has the average, the top left (above the first picture of the plane) has Gerry's rating which is 5.


----------



## CharlesA

They have these for $100 on Amazon. Looks like my birthday present!


----------



## Lsmart

If you are wanting to use as a smoother get a spare blade and grind to around 38 degrees. I have three blades for my low angle jack ground at 25,38 and 52 degrees.


----------



## OSU55

Yes, get spare blades and reap the real benefits of this design - versatility! The same plane for end grain/ jointer work


Code:


 25°, smoother

 38°, and gnarly grain smoother @ 50°. $109 is a heck of a deal. Remember to inspect for the wear bevel on the backside of the blade when resharpening.


----------



## b2rtch

OSU55
" Remember to inspect for the wear bevel on the backside of the blade when resharpening." 
Could you explain?
Thank you.


----------



## OSU55

Rather than go into detail here, go to this link http://www3.telus.net/BrentBeach/Sharpen/bevel%20up.html

Brent describes the BU wear bevel in detail and how to deal with it. He uses multiple micro bevels on the back side, I only use one.


----------



## changeoffocus

Gerry, Very nice review that was enhanced by watching the same video you did. 
You review sort of puts it in layman's terms,


----------



## b2rtch

OSU55, thank you for your reply


----------



## pwjazz

Thanks to positive experiences like yours, I just bought one of these of eBay. The thing arrived sharp and I'm already taking nice shavings with it without even doing a tuneup! The adjustable mouth is great, but the depth adjuster is a little too tight and too small for one handed adjustment. I think I can live with that.

I'm extremely inexperienced with hand planes and have quite a bit to learn about tuning them up, but so far I'm liking this a lot better than my WoodRiver No 5 which I could never get all that sharp, and whose mouth is a pain to adjust. Heck, even my Stanley contractor grade block plane sharpened up and cuts much better on long grain than the WoodRiver.


----------



## DevinT

> A really good woodworker knows how the hide his / her mistakes
> True but even better he/she knows how to make them look as done on purpose (as decorative elements or other)
> 
> - b2rtch


You can say that again!


----------

